# "propongo salida por Valladolid, Spain"



## markchang (May 8, 2007)

Hello

Valladolid, Spain has a good trails and a very good gastronomy.

All the riders are welcome!

Some vimeo Vimeo Pages of integers of "kamikazes Valladolid" Group

http://vimeo.com/user2417229/videos
http://www.vimeo.com/user1743520/videos

And our Spanish thread:
http://www.foromtb.com/showthread.php?t=104397&page=1

Enjoy

markchang


----------

